# Cavs vs. Bucks (3/6/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

<center>*Milwaukee (33-28) at Cleveland (25-36)*
4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET 








vs.









*Preview*</center>

Cleveland is coming off an emotionally uplifting road win against the Hornets and the Cavaliers have a 2 game win streak. Milwaukee is not only a dangerous team, the Cavaliers will be facing them in a back-to-back game situation. The early moments of this game should show whether Cleveland’s players are jet lagged or suffering from worn out legs. Since the Bucks are coming off a loss against the Heat, there will definitely be a sense of pride and pep in their steps. 


<center>*Cleveland is moving into the part of their schedule that will make or break their hopes!* 

*--------------------*

Projected starters:






































Key Reserves:






















</center>


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think this is a tough matchup for the Cavs... the Bucks are a handful, they've got so many talented young players and they play like they've got nothing to lose... they can be kind of overwhelming.

They're much better at home than on the road, though. So the Cavs will have a good opportunity.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Un-freakin'-believable passing for the Cavs for their first 4 minutes! No-look over the shoulder pass from McInnis to Z for a slam... touch bounce pass from James to Z.... long distance bomb from James to Z (which he fumbled)... James with the solid pass inside to Booz.... man, these guys look like Sacramento! THAT will take this team very far down the road, this season and and in the future.

And not to mention James playing great defense on a very tough Michael Redd. Redd tried to fake James everywhichway, and James didn't bite, forcing a missed jumper. Damn, these boys are playing well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs team didn't make it into Cleveland until 4 am this morning and there was fear that they wouldn't have their legs under them for the game. Especially in a back to back situation and against the explosive, high octane Bucks. But Cleveland looks mighty game so far. I like how most of the baskets are close shots. If you keep shooting close shots, good things happen. But if you shoot far away, you can turn cold or start streaking (good streaks and bad ones).

End of 1st

_Cavs_ - 39
Bucks - 28


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Un-freakin'-believable passing for the Cavs for their first 4 minutes! No-look over the shoulder pass from McInnis to Z for a slam... touch bounce pass from James to Z.... long distance bomb from James to Z (which he fumbled)... James with the solid pass inside to Booz.... man, these guys look like Sacramento! THAT will take this team very far down the road, this season and and in the future.


That's good to hear... I wish I could see it. They've been a team with a high amount of assists all season, and that's always a good sign.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

LeBron better get his triple double. I think Silas should tell him go for it now. I dont think that could be a negative for the team. He would be all over the boards, driving, and passing.


----------



## daytripper (Feb 22, 2004)

It's halftime and the Cavs are putting on quite a show. Their dominance in the paint has been the difference. This team is so much better with JMac running the point.

Now we just need to get some production from the bench.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Halftime*

_Cavs_ - 61

Ilgauskas: 17 points, 4 rebounds
Boozer: 12 points, 6 rebounds
James: 10 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists

Bucks - 52

Skinner: 10 points, 1 rebound
Jones: 9 points, 6 assists
Van Horn: 9 points, 2 assists

----

Cleveland needs to keep feeding the ball to Big Z because there appears to be no answer for him tonight. His jumpshot is falling, his fade away is smooth and his fakes along with foot work are superb. The Bucks haven't stroked the jumpshot well but are running hard, fastbreaking like the Hornets did to the Cavs last game out. Cleveland needs to limit turnovers and continue to stay solid defensively. Once the Bucks start hitting those jumpshot, things might get hairy. A good half of basketball thus far. Go Cleveland!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, but he missed that 39 foot 3 pt hook shot at the end of the half. I'm so disappointed. LOL

Unfortunately I am once again left with the bluejackets on FoxSportsOhio so I can't see the game. But I am concerned that they Cavs are out rebounding Milwaukee, and shooting 591 from the field and are only up by 9. I hate to be a naysayer but it just seems unlikely that they will be able to shoot that well all game. Of course if they keep getting shots on the inside that would bode well. But, I would think that Milwaukee will try something to try to take Z out of the game.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Pass!Pass!Pass!Pass!Pass!Pass!Pass!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

CAVS WIN CAVS WIN CAVS WIN!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Box Score 

Cavs - 106
Bucks - 97


LeBron James just 3 rebs short of a triple-double.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Great, important win.

Are the Cavs one of the 4 best teams in the east now? They've really be great the second half of the season(which is exactly what Silas said would happen, going all the way back to preseason!)


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

LeBron line 24 points (11 of 24) 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 5 steals, 1 blocked shot and only 1 turn over 

Boozer 22 and 13

Z 29 and 7

:clap:

what a game!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This was a huge win for the Cavaliers bunch and once again, the Cavs found themselves in a game that had playoff intensity. The big three of Z, Boozer and James came through to lead the way. If only one of them had played well, it would not have been enough. The swagger, the confidence and the execution is there. This is the second straight game where Cleveland stayed consistent, not getting massive leads and then tanking or choosing certain moments to stop competing. This team is fighting hard the whole game.

And on a side note... there were some nice dunks in this game. Gadzuric and Redd had nice ones. And it goes without saying, James threw down some thunder.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> LeBron line 24 points (11 of 24) 10 assists, 7 rebounds, *5 steals*, 1 blocked shot and only 1 turn over
> 
> Boozer 22 and 13
> ...


If he just would have rebounded earlier he would of had a triple double easily.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's almost unbelievable that the Cavs are doing this right now... can you believe how much they've changed over the course of the season? I can barely remember what they were like in the first couple of months.

I wrote in some other thread, there are only two teams in the East that I think are clearly superior to the Cavaliers right now, the Pacers and the Nets... I think they've pulled even with everyone else. The Pistons are probably a better team in general but the Cavaliers can beat them head to head.

Can they keep winning? I hope so...


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Tied for the 7th spot!


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Also, like last night, the absolute inside strength of Boozer and Z was no match... not for NO, and not for Milw.

And remy, you were so correct... there were alot of awesome slams tonight, both sides, but that alley-opp from McInnis to James..... WOW! Did he get up, or what?!? A positively ESPN highlight tonight folks... it has to be.

A would not have thought Clev could win a back-to-back vs NO at NO, and then come back with energy vs Milw. Sheesh.... I almost wish the playoffs were today, but the good thing is, a few more weeks and maybe Nailon would blend in a bit better. He's a good sub for Eric... and did anyone else notice that Silas tried Ira at SG to sub for LeBron? Trying to get him some minutes, give it a shot. This team just keeps surprising me, and that makes me very, very happy.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

that was a great game against a Very good team.!

They had a tough mindset, and they refused to let down.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

LeBron James is the best in-game dunker in the NBA hands down. It's a new thing every game. 

Vince Cater has 27 windmills and 1 360.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Just doing some checking on our schedule.... 

vs Bost: we are finished vs Bost, and they won 3 of 4

vs NY: we are 2-0 vs them, and the final game of the reg season is at NY

vs Phil: we are 3-0 vs them, with one more at Philly

vs Tor: we are 0-2 vs them, with one more at Tor, and one more at home

vs Mia: we are 1-1 vs them, with a home and home back-to-back series with them THE LAST WEEK OF THE REGULAR SEASON.

In fact, our April is not kind to us:

Apr 2 at Milw
Apr 3 GS at home
Apr 6 Tor at home
Apr 7 at Memphis
Apr 9 at Mia
Apr 10 Mia at home
Apr 12 Milw at home
Apr 14 at NY

So all quality opponents with something to play for (except GS), with THREE back-to-backs (6 games) in 9 games!

The only positive, is something I posted before, one of the tie breakers (I think if there are 3 teams tied) is conference record, and we are doing very well vs Mia, Bost, Tor, Phil, NY. I think only one of the five has a better conf record than us.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I also have to give Silas his props tonight. He made some smart substitutions in the Hornets game and in the Bucks game. Milwuakee is not a huge team at Center, but they have some tall SG's, SF's, and PF's. Silas mixed and matched his defenders well. I like how smart E. Williams played against Van Horn and Kukoc who were both taller than him. And Z was strong with the shot blocking. This team does not panic when the other team makes a run. They are very Strong in the Gund..


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> LeBron James is the best in-game dunker in the NBA hands down. It's a new thing every game.
> 
> Vince Cater has 27 windmills and 1 360.


I agree... nobody has done more jaw-dropping dunks in games this season than LeBron. And Vince definitely needs some new stuff. 

Even when LeBron does a dunk I've seen many other people do, it's still amazing, because his ability is just so stratospheric.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> And remy, you were so correct... there were alot of awesome slams tonight, both sides, but that alley-opp from McInnis to James..... WOW! Did he get up, or what?!? A positively ESPN highlight tonight folks... it has to be.


The worst thing about that dunk is that James was *fouled* on the arm but the ref didn't make the call. So it was really an "and 1" play. When they show the highlights, look at how LeBron's arm was hit *yet* he still caught the ball and controlled it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LeBron gets fouled all the time but because he is so strong (and a rookie) he really doesn't get many calls. IMO


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If LeBron doesn't get calls, it will really hurt him. I hope they don't treat LeBron like Shaq because LeBron isn't a center and since guards shoot more finesse based shots than centers, those minor snake bites on the elbow or taps to the forearm can kill your shot. I'm sure sometimes they figure since James is literally strong as an ox, they'll let the players decide the action and step back. But I remember one drive tonight when he shot the ball and said "And 1" and he was clearly fouled, but nothing happened. If he can't get that call at home, then I'm sort of worried.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Just looking at some stats... the Cavs are tied with New Jersey and Detroit for the second best records in the Eastern conference over the last 10 games, at 7-3. (With Indiana first at 8-2.) Is that un-freaking believable or what? At this moment the Cavs are one of the top 4 teams in the East. Do you think they could get home court next year in the playoffs?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

ESPN is full of crap!!!

Everytime there's a LeBron highlight they act as if the refs let him get away with something, like he's already getting calls. LeBron should be at the line 3 more times a game. The refs need to get off the kid and realize that just because the smaller guy moves more on contact, it does not mean there is a foul on LeBron or there is no foul on the defender. 

What is an offensive foul? I mean, against the Sonics, some player flopped on LeBron and ESPN says about three times that LeBron got away with one. Maybe they should actually watch the tapes. If they did they would see that most of the time LeBron doesnt initiate the contact, he doesnt extend his arm, and the defender is not set. There are exceptions, but usually it's a bad call. 

And a defensive foul has NOTHING to do with how 'hollywood' the contact looks. I hope LeBron's new movie will teach him to exaggerate because that may be the only way he gets noticed. 
All of this just hurts LeBron's confidence as well, and I bet it hurts more than you'd think.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I get sick of seeing guys run into him and then bounce off and Lebron getting the foul because he's so much stronger than whatever munchkin is guarding him that night. I think most of the league has figured this out and every time Lebron makes a move to the basket people fall down all over the place. It's pathetic...AND dangerous.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Ya it kind of angers me that espn and fans that don’t watch cavs game think LeBron gets calls. He gets absolutely no calls whatsoever. He never gets to the line when he takes it to the hole unless he takes a good shot and sometimes that doesn’t even work. Often times that will make him more passive and hesitant to take it the bucket which angers me. I think the refs are trying to make a point he doesnt get special treatment but hte fact is they need to call theg ame how they see it, also the t he got today was bs as well.


----------

